

Announcing the winners for the "RSpec formatters" contest - jkreeftmeijer
http://codebrawl.com/articles/contest-rundown-rspec-formatters

======
jkreeftmeijer
Here's a direct link to the contest page:
<http://codebrawl.com/contests/rspec-formatters> :)

